# GeekVape Digital 521 Tab



## zadiac (13/12/15)

*GeekVape Digital 521 Tab Coil Master*

*



*

*Product Introduction*

*GeekVape 521 Tab Coil Master* is the new device which designed to increase the degree of safety and avoid building a dangerous coil for the mod you are using.

*Parameters*

Resistance Measuring Range: 0.01 – 9.9Ω
Lowest resistance rate: 0.1Ω
Connection : 510 elastic poles
Battery: Lithium 18650, 3.7V (Batteries are not included in the product)

Color: Black

*It comes with*

1× GeekVape Digital 521 Tab Coil Master
Simple packing. Customary packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.

*



*

*Features*

1. Reverse battery protection
2. Low-voltage protection
3. Short circuit protection
4. Breaker protection
5. Low resistance

*



*

OFF – Turn off.
1. Fire (upon the OFF) – Burning mode, press the left button ‘Fire’ to get resistance.
2. Ohm Reader – Resistance measuring mode.

*



*

Pls check Guarantee Policy. 3 months

Sauce: http://www.heavengifts.com/GeekVape-Digital-521-Tab-Coil-Master.html

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MorneW (13/12/15)

Sweet


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/15)

Oi, thats now a sexy looking tab

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian (13/12/15)

My wife just glanced over at my screen while i was looking at this and shouted, "DONT GET ANY IDEAS!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (17/12/15)

It's at FT

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10019097/3975100-authentic-geekvape-521-tab-digital-atomizer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (17/12/15)

R400 bucks. Mmm...


----------



## Ernest (17/12/15)

Cespian said:


> R400 bucks. Mmm...


plus the battery, still a good price.


----------



## Cespian (17/12/15)

Ernest said:


> plus the battery, still a good price.



Totally agree. But... Considering that I just bought a Kooper Plus, and Sigelei 150 from a fellow vaper... I might find myself selling my car to fund my FOMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (21/12/15)

Checked a review of it and ramp up time to burn coil was very underwhelming. Like a minute. I think richardng did the review. Anyone got experience with the coilmaster tab?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/15)

MorneW said:


> Checked a review of it and ramp up time to burn coil was very underwhelming. Like a minute. I think richardng did the review. Anyone got experience with the coilmaster tab?



I have one and it's a great tool... I thought it would be a 7 day wonder but I use it big time... if you building really fancy coils then the ramp up will take some time because it's just a single 18650 which will be your limiting factor. If I lost it would I buy another one? Yes I would.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M5000 (21/12/15)

I'm using the Coilmaster tab it's the best coil-building tool. Lovely platform and makes building a breeze. If you mostly do your own builds put it at the top of your list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

